# Seiko 5M62-0Bl0 Bezel Insert?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have some small scratches on the bezel insert. I've had a look on the bay but most of the inserts are 31.5mm internally. Mine appears to be 40mm external and 30mm internal. Any suggestions for a supplier folks. Roy perhaps?? I'm loving the watch, now I've sorted most of the niggles (except this one - cosmetics eh!) 

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Now sorted. thanks for PM. :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah but No! I just need the insert, not the complete bezel. The plot thickens.

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Ah but No! I just need the insert, not the complete bezel. The plot thickens.
> 
> Mike


As per most recent PM ....

That's the only way Seiko supply 'divers' bezel inserts - as part of the bezel assembly.

The various bezel inserts that you'll see on eBay advertised as 'genuine Seiko', aren't.


----------

